# Go Broncos!



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the Broncos should play all year.

Last week the Broncos had a rare early game. I was able to go for a morning ride on a route I normally avoid (no shoulder, lots of traffic) and barely saw any cars on the road.

Today the Broncos had a late game, but there was a good chance of rain, so I rode early and then left to run errands just as the game kicked off. I felt like I had the roads and stores to myself.

I'd forgotten how much I enjoy the NFL. Anyone else "enjoy" the Broncos?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Fan since 1985. My brother lives out there still. I have been through the bad super bowls, the wins, all those awful losses to Indianapolis, but I always come back to them. Living in Dallas now, all I get to see is Wade Phillips try to screw up the Cowboys. Brings back memories.  

We need one more really fine D lineman and an enforcer, someone who causes concern in the middle. Romanowski was such an effective player for that. He brought attitude the team hasn't had since. He also brough a pharmacy with him, but that's another discussion......


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Great post! I enjoy the Super Bowl the most.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

I love riding right before the Broncos kickoff. During home games I can see the air force jets do their fly by. Yesterday, my daughter and I saw them fly by us three or four times. Plus the roads are great with a lot less traffic.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

BKRyan said:


> I love riding right before the Broncos kickoff. During home games I can see the air force jets do their fly by. Yesterday, my daughter and I saw them fly by us three or four times. Plus the roads are great with a lot less traffic.


Ahhh.... I was out doing some work in the yard yesterday and had some jets fly by 4-5 times. I didn't put two and two together.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

BKRyan said:


> I love riding right before the Broncos kickoff. During home games I can see the air force jets do their fly by. Yesterday, my daughter and I saw them fly by us three or four times. Plus the roads are great with a lot less traffic.


the jets were F-22 Phantoms. Those suckers were loud. They flew out of a base down in Florida. I hope they hit a few games on the way to Colorado.

I went to the game with my dad and daughter. Wanted them to go to a game together. We all had fun. Dad has had tickets since 1977, so I've been to a few games - good and bad.

Glad you all enjoyed your ride. My favorite is skiing on Superbowl sunday. It used to be really good before they moved it to more of a night game. Opens slopes.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Chain said:


> the jets were F-22 Phantoms..


There is no such thing. The F22 is called the "Raptor".


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Tlaloc said:


> There is no such thing. The F22 is called the "Raptor".


I'm probably wrong. I had a 6yo yappin in my ear when the announcer was talking. I thought that's what they said, but regardless of the name it was cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Jacksonville = Fail.

But I got to watch Dallas crap one out, so that was cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Magsdad said:


> Jacksonville = Fail.
> 
> But I got to watch Dallas crap one out, so that was cool!:thumbsup:


Yea I'm glad my wife sold our tickets to the game yesterday. Bad game from what I saw.. and sitting through the cold drizzle in 38 degrees wouldn't have been fun.

Instead of watching the game on TV, just went for a ride instead... in the 38 degree drizzle. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Chain said:


> Instead of watching the game on TV, just went for a ride instead... in the 38 degree drizzle. :thumbsup:


Way to go. I stayed inside and fixed a couple of racks of ribs. And downed a few beers.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The Donkeys suck . . . long live the Broncos!


----------

